# going away



## DitzBitz (Apr 17, 2015)

I have to go on an unexpected medical trip for my son. I will be gone 2 days. Wondering what would be the best course for less stress for my birds. 
1: drive them out to my mother in laws a half hour away. She also has two cats. One of which I am certain would pester my birds
2: leave them home alone the two days. (With more than enough food and water)
I am worried cause they have been abandoned a couple times. The last time by my brother. They spent nearly two weeks alone, some one would stop in feed and leave. They started ripping out their feathers. Now almost a month a half later they just started growing back and look really healthy .
Thank you for your valuable time and opinions.


----------



## Cheesepusher (Feb 11, 2014)

Can you ask a friend or neighbor to stop by a couple times a day and check on them/provide fresh food and water? Considering the situation, I can't imagine a friend would object to a brief inconvenience, if there's anyone nearby you trust.

If you do bring them to your mother-in-law's, is there a room they could be kept in where the cats are not allowed?

Another option to look into, if you can afford it, is to hire a pet-sitter to stop by a couple times a day, or to bring them to a boarding facility. There are some places that cater to avian boarding, and some vet clinics offer temporary boarding as well.


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*I agree with Karen that the best option would be to have a friend or neighbor stop by a couple of times to check on them, give them fresh food and water and spend a few minutes talking to them.*


----------



## DitzBitz (Apr 17, 2015)

Sadly no friends or nabors. Not worried about food or water. More or less the lack of people and activity. They won't allow Me to change their water that often. Every three days exactly. Weird ya. I know I can leave enough food. I am worried to drive then cause they may get hurt, and she is in condition.


----------



## Cheesepusher (Feb 11, 2014)

If you take out swings or other toys that may cause injury by moving around inside the cage, then secure the cage well within your car, there is very little risk to a half-hour drive. Skittish birds should be covered (ensuring there is still ventilation), though some birds enjoy watching the world go by! I would be far more concerned about the cats at the other end than the drive itself. You would need to be sure that your budgies are in a room the cats are not allowed into at all.

Aside, I know you have other things to deal with right now, but moving forward, you'll want to get them used to the idea of having their water changed more regularly. Standing water is a haven for bacteria and wild yeasts, and it's best to clean your budgie's water dish and replace the water daily.


----------



## DitzBitz (Apr 17, 2015)

I am working on the water problem. I am working up to three water places. (I got two going now) fill one skip a day do the other, repeat. She is very smart. I have worked hard to be able to touch her water at all with out a fight or melt down. This is a big reason I fear bringing her some place else. We have come so far. I would hate if she thought I gave her away.


----------



## DitzBitz (Apr 17, 2015)

Oh if it helps my daughter and dog will be at the mother in laws too.


----------



## Birding (Oct 10, 2013)

If you know you will be gone for ONLY two days, I think it is ok to leave them home. Having a neighbor peek in would be ideal, but that sounds like it's not an option for you. If there is a chance you could be gone for longer, I would take them to your mother-in-law's. 

We have left our budgie Penry home alone for 1-2 days with PLENTY of food and water (like 3-5 day's worth, just in case) and it was just fine. The first day we had music on that ran out after a few hours so he at least had some entertainment.

Hope everything is ok with your son.


----------



## DitzBitz (Apr 17, 2015)

We leave early Friday and should be back Saturday. We will be leaving Keyes just in case.


----------



## DitzBitz (Apr 17, 2015)

Thank you ;-) I know we will be discussing surgery. When will be the real question.


----------



## Jonah (Feb 3, 2013)

I have left my bird's home alone quite a few time's for 2-2 1/2 day's. I have my light's set on a timer, I put ACV in their fresh water right before I leave, and I give them plenty of seed and pellet's...never had a problem. When I have done this in the winter, I do leave a key so someone could get my bird's if the power/heat were to go out...


----------

